# Looking At Used 210rs Outbacks



## Kelly in Canada

I currently own a 25 foot Aerolite trailer which has LOADS of storage space but I am considering moving to an Outback 210RS because I'd like something a bit shorter and I'm not that jazzed up about the quality of my Aerolite. The trouble I'm having in making this decision is I don't see much (any) storage space in the 210RS. Any current owners able to fill me in (pun intended) on how they find the storage space on this model or what tricks they employ to get everything in?

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## Airboss

Kelly in Canada said:


> I currently own a 25 foot Aerolite trailer which has LOADS of storage space but I am considering moving to an Outback 210RS because I'd like something a bit shorter and I'm not that jazzed up about the quality of my Aerolite. The trouble I'm having in making this decision is I don't see much (any) storage space in the 210RS. Any current owners able to fill me in (pun intended) on how they find the storage space on this model or what tricks they employ to get everything in?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kelly


Hi Kelly, and welcome to Outbackers! We have a 25RS-S which is similar. We store most everything under the bottom bunk. Right now, we have a Road Trip grill, 4 chairs, a portable table, awning mat, folding ladder, mop and broom, and a few other miscellaneous items. Anything else like a cooler and firewood goes in the truck. If you're worried about where to put the bikes, just add on a receiver hitch to the back of the Outback and put them there.

So, since this is your first post...where are you from, what's your TV (tow vehicle), and what kind of camping do you like? All of these things can help us help you out a little better.


----------



## kmsjs

We have a 21rs, which is the same floorplan. We don't have any troubles finding room for everything. The one thing we had to fiqure out, is what do we really need to bring. We decided that we carted a lot of stuff around that we never used! All of that was eliminated. We don't bring the screen room, unless we know we are going to use it, and that goes for everything. The kids clothes are stored in bins with wheels that we roll under the bottom bunk. Everything seems to fit now, but it did take a few shake down cuises to find all of the holes!


----------



## Dave_CDN

We have a 2010 210rs and it has loads of storage for our needs.

There is pass through storage at the rear (about a foot wide by a foot high) all of the following items go in there, 1 screen room, 2 bag chairs, a collapsible table, brooms, 25' water hose and filter and two small plastic totes. There is a wardrobe just inside the door for our "hang-up" clothes and we pack a couple of suit cases and carry/store them under the front bunk. The dinette has storage under both seats, there is a large "pantry" cabinet beside the fridge as well as under and over counter cabinets at the galley. IF you were need of extra storage under the sofa there is a quite large area that can easily be made accessible witha simple mod.

Hope that helps.

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## BlueWedge

We use the bottom bunk space and/or the back of the pickup. Biggest limit on space is for people. It gets crowded with more than 2 adults.

Not sure if they have done anything with the 210RS to access the extra space in the bathroom under the closet ? If not you can get a bit more space by cutting through the wall under the sink to access the area.


----------



## HausmannM

Where are you located? I am looking to sell my 21RS here in Florida? Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or message me for info. Thanks!

Matt H.


----------



## Tyvekcat

we fold up the bottom bunk and the Bicycles ride there, with the step ladder. The top bunk when traveling is where some of the food rides, the cooler, and duffel bags. That crazy awning mat is in its case rides there too. The closet holds the folding chairs, shoes and a few hanging items. There is a storage bin on the dinette seats that we haven't used yet. The cabinets in the sleeper slide area, hold games, extra blankets, and a few sweaters for DW.
I haven't hung out in other models to compare storage area but there seems to be plenty of covey holes to put things in in our Outback. Outside cooking stuff I store under the oven.
Hope this helps


----------



## Kelly in Canada

Airboss said:


> I currently own a 25 foot Aerolite trailer which has LOADS of storage space but I am considering moving to an Outback 210RS because I'd like something a bit shorter and I'm not that jazzed up about the quality of my Aerolite. The trouble I'm having in making this decision is I don't see much (any) storage space in the 210RS. Any current owners able to fill me in (pun intended) on how they find the storage space on this model or what tricks they employ to get everything in?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kelly


Hi Kelly, and welcome to Outbackers! We have a 25RS-S which is similar. We store most everything under the bottom bunk. Right now, we have a Road Trip grill, 4 chairs, a portable table, awning mat, folding ladder, mop and broom, and a few other miscellaneous items. Anything else like a cooler and firewood goes in the truck. If you're worried about where to put the bikes, just add on a receiver hitch to the back of the Outback and put them there.

So, since this is your first post...where are you from, what's your TV (tow vehicle), and what kind of camping do you like? All of these things can help us help you out a little better.
[/quote]

I've updated my signature to better reflect my gear and crew. Now if I can only figure out why it is not showing up......I have my Enable signature checked off. I am assuming it is because this is a reply and not a new message. Anyhoo..I am in Kelowna, BC, drive a 2009 Supercab F150 4x4 with the 5.4L motor and currently have a 2007 Aerolite 25RGSL but am looking to move to an Outback.

Thanks,


----------



## Kelly in Canada

FLA_Airboat said:


> Where are you located? I am looking to sell my 21RS here in Florida? Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or message me for info. Thanks!
> 
> Matt H.


Matt, I am darn near kitty corner to you across the continent which is too bad as I've seen some pretty good deals down your way. Not to rule anything out as I am currently unemployed and have time on my hands







send me info on what you have, condition, mods, and price etc. and we can go from there.

Cheers,


----------

